# Programmable Remote Control MX-500



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

I looked for about 10 minutes and couldn't decide which forum to post this on. I had been successfully using the MX-500 remote with my 301 pvr for the past two years. Since it was programmed to perfection I was strongly hoping my upgrade to the 625 wouldn't break it. It work perfectly! I did have to modify two macros slightly but no problem.

Let me say that I have no connection to this remote other than being a satisfied customer. The mx-500's big brother can send both ir and uhf signals.

Here is a link telling more about it.

http://www.bluedo.com/bluedocgi/product.cgi?model=MX-500

Hope I haven't broken any rules by posting this information here.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

So is there a question here or are you just telling us you like your remote??


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

j5races said:


> So is there a question here or are you just telling us you like your remote??


Yes!


----------



## c_caz (Jul 15, 2003)

fwampler said:


> Yes!


I have a MX-500 as well. Like it a lot. I spent half of today setting it up to use discrete power codes and use macro's to only turn on needed components e.g. for SAT it turns on the receiver, TV, and SAT box, but not the DVDRW or changer. Works cool! Try http://www.remotecentral.com/ for lots more info.


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

c_caz said:


> I have a MX-500 as well. Like it a lot. I spent half of today setting it up to use discrete power codes and use macro's to only turn on needed components e.g. for SAT it turns on the receiver, TV, and SAT box, but not the DVDRW or changer. Works cool! Try http://www.remotecentral.com/ for lots more info.


Yes, that's the way I use mine as well. Until I got this remote, I had remotes lying everywhere. It was a real mess and I was wishing for my console again. (If one can imagine that). The link I provided has a much better price with a full 2-year warrenty. Also, not sure now, there was a forum there that was good for information from other users.


----------



## jcord51 (Feb 1, 2003)

I have two MX-500 and have to say that it's one of the best remotes in the market because it does what you want it to do, in other words, it's a customized remote. I also have an MX-600 which has more of a range than the MX-500, and has both ir and uhf signals.


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

fwampler said:


> there was a forum there that was good for information from other users.


Try this forum for lots of good information about the URC remotes:
http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/rc-master/list.cgi

BTW - I have both an MX-700 and an MX-850, they are GREAT!

- Bill


----------



## navychop (Jul 13, 2005)

I have the MX-350 and have had trouble finding the proper codes. Using the OEM remote is fine, except you really need the discrete codes for power on and power off. The OEM remotes normally use the one button that toggles the power.

I gather this is a problem with the MX-500 also.

If I were convinced I could find all the codes I need I'd buy a Pronto and be done with it.


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

navychop said:


> If I were convinced I could find all the codes I need I'd buy a Pronto and be done with it.


I used my MX-700 to "learn" only the codes I needed, then I browsed the Remote Central files section until I found discrete on/off codes for all my devices. This has all worked great, so I never even tried the codes delivered with the URC software.

As for the Pronto, I tried one but never really got used to the touch screen, so I sold it on eBay and switched over to the MX-700, and later the MX-850.


----------



## jcord51 (Feb 1, 2003)

Bill Mullin said:


> I used my MX-700 to "learn" only the codes I needed, then I browsed the Remote Central files section until I found discrete on/off codes for all my devices. This has all worked great, so I never even tried the codes delivered with the URC software.
> 
> As for the Pronto, I tried one but never really got used to the touch screen, so I sold it on eBay and switched over to the MX-700, and later the MX-850.


I have to agree about the use of touch screens, that look good but just don't measure up to the feel of a good remote. My wife on the other hand, prefers the Dish remotes since they are smaller and fit her hand.


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

jcord51 said:


> I have to agree about the use of touch screens, that look good but just don't measure up to the feel of a good remote. My wife on the other hand, prefers the Dish remotes since they are smaller and fit her hand.


Check this picture:










and you'll see that there isn't that much difference in size between the Dish remote and the MX-850. For those that aren't sure, the Dish remote is the 2nd from the left and the MX-850 is horizontal along the bottom of the picture. Note that my MX-850 is programmed to perform all of the functions of the remotes along the top of the photo.

As you can see, I'm a big advocate of the MX-700 and MX-850, as are most of us that own them! 

- Bill


----------



## navychop (Jul 13, 2005)

Did you program it with separate ON and OFF codes, or just use the TOGGLE like the power buttons on the original remotes? And if you use TOGGLE for the power, doesn't that mess up switching to different sources and powering on and off different units?


----------



## DJ Rob (Jul 24, 2003)

I love my MX-500. It's still my main remote! And my wife can ALMOST work it


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

navychop said:


> Did you program it with separate ON and OFF codes, or just use the TOGGLE like the power buttons on the original remotes?


I have discrete (separate ON and OFF) codes for *all* of my devices!


----------



## gitarzan (Dec 31, 2005)

Bill Mullin said:


> I have discrete (separate ON and OFF) codes for *all* of my devices!


I have a new mx-500 remote and have spent several hours searching remote central, this and other sites for the discrete power codes for my Dish receivers which are a 508 and 811. How and where can I find the discrete power codes for Dish receivers that will work with this remote? thanks,


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

gitarzan said:


> How and where can I find the discrete power codes for Dish receivers that will work with this remote?


You can search in the Remote Central Files section for files which include your devices:

http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/files/rcfiles.cgi?area=mx500

or you can let me know and I'll send you my 721 device file which has discrete codes that will probably work for just about any Dish receiver. Note though that I don't know anything about the MX-500 . . . will you be able to use these codes if/when you have them in file form?

- Bill


----------



## gitarzan (Dec 31, 2005)

Bill Mullin said:


> or you can let me know and I'll send you my 721 device file which has discrete codes that will probably work for just about any Dish receiver. Note though that I don't know anything about the MX-500 . . . will you be able to use these codes if/when you have them in file form?
> 
> - Bill


No, it looks like my only option is to learn the codes from another remote. Was hoping that the Dish remotes had some secret codes accessed by pressing some command sequence. I saw here where somone said discrete off/on were accessed by pressing and holding the sat button three seconds until it blinks and then pressing the volume up for on and volume down for off on a 522. This didn't work for me either.

thanks


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Here you go, It requires a translator, but if you can find the translator there's a lot of discrete codes available from Pronto Users and they can be converted using the translator utilities.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=36220


----------



## gitarzan (Dec 31, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> Here you go, It requires a translator, but if you can find the translator there's a lot of discrete codes available from Pronto Users and they can be converted using the translator utilities.
> 
> Do you know for certain that the discrete power on/off codes can not be generated from factory Dish remotes? Not ready to invest time/effort into the translator just yet. thanks,


----------



## navychop (Jul 13, 2005)

OK- where on the web are those Pronto codes? If I can't do what I want with the MX-350, I'll look at the higher MX series or the Prontos. But either way, I want to be sure I have discrete codes for ON/OFF as well as the usual functions, for all my equipment. Mostly it's JVC stuff, including the JVC 61Z786. I have a 721 but I expect that to be replaced by a VIP622 before I finish with a new remote.


----------



## MDRNHL (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi guys...was looking at the MX-500 remote to 'unite' my home theatre, but can't figure out what you're using for the DVR 'skip forward' and 'skip back' buttons? I have a 501 right now, but can't seem to find a learning remote that has a set of these types of buttons.

(edit: I've been prowling remotecentral.com, but haven't had much luck)


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

MDRNHL said:


> Hi guys...was looking at the MX-500 remote to 'unite' my home theatre, but can't figure out what you're using for the DVR 'skip forward' and 'skip back' buttons? I have a 501 right now, but can't seem to find a learning remote that has a set of these types of buttons.
> 
> (edit: I've been prowling remotecentral.com, but haven't had much luck)


I use the button (->->) just to the right of the joystick (circular) to skip forward 30 sec and the one (<-<-) just to the left of the joystick to skip backward 10 sec. I don't think I had to "teach those buttons" but it's been a couple of years so I don't remember. Worked for the 300 series and 625 so you are probably covered.


----------



## MDRNHL (Jan 9, 2006)

fwampler said:


> I use the button (->->) just to the right of the joystick (circular) to skip forward 30 sec and the one (<-<-) just to the left of the joystick to skip backward 10 sec. I don't think I had to "teach those buttons" but it's been a couple of years so I don't remember. Worked for the 300 series and 625 so you are probably covered.


Does that mean you are using the |<< and >>| (the buttons to either side of the > play button) for DVR fast forward/rewind control?

BTW, sorry to keep asking you questions about it, but I am in REMOTE CONTROL HELL right now after getting a new TV, and these learning remotes are $$$. I need to get one, but want to make a good decision when I do. Thank you


----------



## gulmer (Jan 22, 2003)

MDRNHL said:


> Does that mean you are using the |<< and >>| (the buttons to either side of the > play button) for DVR fast forward/rewind control?
> 
> BTW, sorry to keep asking you questions about it, but I am in REMOTE CONTROL HELL right now after getting a new TV, and these learning remotes are $$$. I need to get one, but want to make a good decision when I do. Thank you


I have the MX-500 and have programmed it through many Dish recievers.
I programmed the >>l for skip forward and the l<< for skip back, the <<
and >> buttons wre programmed for fast forward and rewind, all with the leaning cabability.This worked for the 7200, 508 and 522 recievers.also worked for DTV Tivo recievers.


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

MDRNHL said:


> Does that mean you are using the |<< and >>| (the buttons to either side of the > play button) for DVR fast forward/rewind control? snip.....


Yes, exactly that. Works great. I think it costs about $83 or $86 at Bluedo.com. I used to have a two year extended warrenty as will. The buttons have great shape and feel and is easy to use (without looking) in the dark.


----------



## MDRNHL (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks guys! I just bought one a few minutes ago


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

MDRNHL said:


> Thanks guys! I just bought one a few minutes ago


 So, how do you like your new MX-500?


----------



## MDRNHL (Jan 9, 2006)

fwampler said:


> So, how do you like your new MX-500?


I'll let you know as soon as it arrives!

Not sure if I will order from bluedo.com again....10 days to ship is a bit long in this day and age.

(might even have a question or two about it when it does  )


----------



## MDRNHL (Jan 9, 2006)

Well, it finally arrived yesterday.

I like the feel and look. Wife did too, which is a plus...and it fits in our coffee table remote box (which I think is all she really cared about...). 
I didn't spend very much time with it last night, but tried to use the pre-programmed codes for a couple of devices.

Looks like I'll have to use the learning features, because the default codes for Echostar did not work for my 501, and the none of the codes worked for my Magnavox el-cheapo VCR and my Sony A/V receiver. I'll have to configure some buttons for disk changes with my Sony DVD changer as well. After that 'luck' I didn't even bother trying the codes for my Sony HD widescreen 

So hopefully this week I'll find some time to sit down and do the remote-to-remote learning session.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

I have the 500 myself, but I never thought I'd end up with more than 10 remotes, so the 500 is not cutting it anymore. I am thinking of moving the MX-500 to the bedroom, and getting a new universal remote for the living room.

Is there someone here that has experience with both the URC MX series and the Harmony 880? I like the online database of the Harmony, but I also like the UHF capabilities of the higher end URCs, so it's not an easy choice for me.


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

MDRNHL said:


> Well, it finally arrived yesterday.
> 
> I like the feel and look. Wife did too, which is a plus...and it fits in our coffee table remote box (which I think is all she really cared about...).
> I didn't spend very much time with it last night, but tried to use the pre-programmed codes for a couple of devices.
> ...


 My works fine with my 625 and old 300 something. Works with my Panasonic TV and Toshiba home Theater including DVD. It's been about two years since I set mine up. Whatever I did works great. All the skips are handy and the thumbwheel works as advertised. Hope you get yours going ok.


----------



## MDRNHL (Jan 9, 2006)

Welllll... I'm a little disappointed, but it could be my own fault for not researching this remote more before buying it. I spent a frustrating night trying to get it to learn my bundle of remotes. 

I can't seem to make it learn certain functions from my Dish 501 dvr receiver remote, which was the main purpose of the purchase. I think I am going to see what www.bluedo.com's return policy is like.

I specifically had a problem with the Info button, which we use constantly. I couldn't make it toggle on and off like the Dish remote does. I was trying to map it to the DIS button on the bottom left. I wish there was something closer to the transport controls though...so I could use one hand with this remote instead of two. This must work or its a deal breaker. I'll take another crack at it tonight if I get the time. 
Although it seemed to learn the dvr transport functions, Play will not resume a paused broadcast or interrupt when REW and FF are being used.


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

MDRNHL said:


> Welllll... I'm a little disappointed, but it could be my own fault for not researching this remote more before buying it. I spent a frustrating night trying to get it to learn my bundle of remotes.
> 
> I can't seem to make it learn certain functions from my Dish 501 dvr receiver remote, which was the main purpose of the purchase. I think I am going to see what www.bluedo.com's return policy is like.
> 
> ...


 The info button works fine on mine. Press once and it toggles on (transparent) 2nd time turns solid, 3rd time off. If you want it off on the 2nd push just use the exit button just to its left. BTW, did you find the code for your dvr? I used one of dishes, probably the 300 series, but its been too long to remember which. The automatic integration of the buttons with the code is what I really like about the remote. Based on mine, I know it is there. I recommend staying after it.


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

fwampler said:


> The info button works fine on mine. Press once and it toggles on (transparent) 2nd time turns solid, 3rd time off. If you want it off on the 2nd push just use the exit button just to its left. BTW, did you find the code for your dvr? I used one of dishes, probably the 300 series, but its been too long to remember which. The automatic integration of the buttons with the code is what I really like about the remote. Based on mine, I know it is there. I recommend staying after it.


 When winding, rewinding, just use pause first, to stop. Then whatever you want. If I remember correctly, the code applied all those actions automatically without me having to "learn" any of them.


----------



## MDRNHL (Jan 9, 2006)

> BTW, did you find the code for your dvr? I used one of dishes, probably the 300 series, but its been too long to remember which. The automatic integration of the buttons with the code is what I really like about the remote. Based on mine, I know it is there. I recommend staying after it.


Thanks for the replies, Fred. I do appreciate it.
I admit I have not tried all the pre-programmed codes for the different brand satellite receivers, only the one in the manual listed for Echostar. I'll try a few more tonight and see if one matches up.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

MDRNHL said:


> Welllll... I'm a little disappointed, but it could be my own fault for not researching this remote more before buying it. I spent a frustrating night trying to get it to learn my bundle of remotes.
> 
> I can't seem to make it learn certain functions from my Dish 501 dvr receiver remote, which was the main purpose of the purchase. I think I am going to see what www.bluedo.com's return policy is like.
> 
> ...


I purchased a mx-500 from bluedo a long time ago and it's worked flawlessly. Over the years I've had it operating a 501, 721, 921, and 942 without any issues. Every once in a while when programming it a button won't be quite right, either doesn't work or isn't consistent. When that happens I just re-learn that button and it takes. Make sure you have good batteries on both remotes.


----------



## jcord51 (Feb 1, 2003)

MDRNHL said:


> Thanks for the replies, Fred. I do appreciate it.
> I admit I have not tried all the pre-programmed codes for the different brand satellite receivers, only the one in the manual listed for Echostar. I'll try a few more tonight and see if one matches up.


 Once you have the remote working for on/off just place the names of the functions you need in the menu part, glass area, and create the name i.e "info". Now you just have to use the learn function to copy the "info" button's signal from your original remote.


----------



## MDRNHL (Jan 9, 2006)

Exchanged it for a different remote, when I realized I couldn't program discrete codes into it. Plus it was a little bit bulkier than I expected. Otherwise seemed like a good remote, just didn't fit my needs 

Thanks anyways, guys!


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

MDRNHL said:


> Exchanged it for a different remote, when I realized I couldn't program discrete codes into it. Plus it was a little bit bulkier than I expected. Otherwise seemed like a good remote, just didn't fit my needs
> 
> Thanks anyways, guys!


 Sorry it didn't work out MDRNHL. You didn't mention needing discretes. I did a work-around that's not too bad. I always start my system and exit my system in a known state. Then I go to anyother state (programmed) that I want to set up. If any settings accidently get out of sync it is really easy to put them back. ON/OFF, inputs, etc. They almost never get out of sync so it's never been a problem for me.


----------



## MDRNHL (Jan 9, 2006)

fwampler said:


> Sorry it didn't work out MDRNHL. You didn't mention needing discretes. I did a work-around that's not too bad. I always start my system and exit my system in a known state. Then I go to anyother state (programmed) that I want to set up. If any settings accidently get out of sync it is really easy to put them back. ON/OFF, inputs, etc. They almost never get out of sync so it's never been a problem for me.


Sounds like the way to go. I did find some work-arounds out on the web for the discrete codes issue (one suggested buying _another_ learning remote like a One4All in addition to the MX-500..that seemed a bit silly).

In case you were curious, the remote I replaced it with is the Harmony 680. I got it yesterday and sat down at the coffee table with the laptop, USB cable, and remote and had my Dish, AV Receiver, TV, DVD, and VCR setup in about 25 mins start to finish. I haven't finished tweaking my 'Activities' yet, but at least in device mode, this remote knows all my equipment's functions. 
In fact, it knows too much  I have to trim some of the fat out of the menus. By default, you have to page through too many LCD screens worth of rarely used commands to get to that one you need!

Its not perfect...there are some aspects of the MX-500 that I prefer to this one, but so far, so good.
I like the button layout of the Harmony better, but I do miss the 500's easier to read LCD, and the larger joystick.
The Harmony feels more fragile though, thats for sure....like one good drop is going to trash it. That worries me a bit  Whereas the MX-500 could double as a home defense weapon in a pinch! :lol:


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

MDRNHL said:


> Sounds like the way to go. I did find some work-arounds out on the web for the discrete codes issue (one suggested buying _another_ learning remote like a One4All in addition to the MX-500..that seemed a bit silly).
> 
> In case you were curious, the remote I replaced it with is the Harmony 680. I got it yesterday and sat down at the coffee table with the laptop, USB cable, and remote and had my Dish, AV Receiver, TV, DVD, and VCR setup in about 25 mins start to finish. I haven't finished tweaking my 'Activities' yet, but at least in device mode, this remote knows all my equipment's functions.
> In fact, it knows too much  I have to trim some of the fat out of the menus. By default, you have to page through too many LCD screens worth of rarely used commands to get to that one you need!
> ...


 Sounds like you are all "fixed up." If I ever need to replace mine, I'll give the Harmony a look.


----------

